# Layout planning software + HO Unitrack



## blucrsr (Jan 8, 2019)

I was trying to mess around with SCARM and AnyRail. Trying to replicate the black river junction using Kato HO Unitrack. It uses 850/851/860/861 turnouts. However, both of these softwares do not have all the pieces included with these turnouts - they only have the turnout. Does anyone know how to recreate these?

The MRR article says "make-up pieces 110, 190, 191, 192, 193, 211, 212 and 290 come with their respective turnouts". I found the last 4, but can't find the first 4.

Any ideas?


----------



## J.Albert1949 (Feb 3, 2018)

I can't help with SCARM or AnyRail.

But I believe the free "Railmodeler Express" app -does- have the additional turnout pieces...


----------



## blucrsr (Jan 8, 2019)

WOW. Thank you for that app. I was able to build the turnouts and figure out what the numbers represent. For the sake of someone else who searches for this:
110 = S94
190 = S61L
191 = S61R
192 = S97
193 = S149
211 = R550-15.5
212 = R550-3.5
290 = R867-10

Thanks again!


----------

